# cemetery fence 2.0 is a go.



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

The first day of October was warm and sunny. I spent a few hours with my minion finishing the assembly and painting of the last four or five cemetery fence sections. We got the fence set up and in place. Next Saturday we will tackle the fence finials, lantern hangers, and maybe the fence column toppers. My minion wants to try his hand at tombstone carving and I have a corpse or two to make. The last few Saturdays before Halloween are going to be busy. I hope we continue to have weather like we did today.
























Here are a few shots of the cemetery fence as it stands right now. The first is looking East to West. The second is looking West to East. The third is a straight-on shot at a full fence section. The construction is scrap PVC lengths for the vertical bars, scrap 1 X 4's for the top two horizontal bars, and scrap 2 X 4's for the bottom horizontal bars. Everything for this fence (including the columns) was free scrap except for the brackets bolted to the columns and the paint. Hopefully the extra time that it took to "over-engineer" this cemetery fence will translate to a long life for it.
















Here are a couple of shots with Emma Sue the littlest zombie added for scale. The fence looks to be strong enough to keep even the most determined of the living dead safely confined.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

She's a keeper!...oh and nice looking fence.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, damn nice fence. The columns look like real stone.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice looking fence,that will last for years to come.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

At first I thought it was the actual fence around your property! 

Great job!

Emma Sue's a cutie too


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 23, 2009)

That's incredible! Definitely taking it to the next level- I had a hard time believing it was a prop! haha. Very authentic.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome fence Look better that most peoples REAL fence. But i hope you have a boat load storage space.

oh and Super Cute Kid.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Your littlest zombie is indeed adorable, and I love the columns, those look really good!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Columns are amazing and dimple= extra cuteness!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That fence and the columns are amazing. The stone work looks so real I figure someone is going to ask you about a building permit. And how many feet of pvc do ya got there.
Post photos of the completed set up when you get it up.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Holy schlamoly, that's an awesome fence! What did you make the columns out of? They look amazing!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Great job on the fence!! I also thought the fence was real, really excellent job!!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Holy Cow your "scrap" fence has more PVC than my entire 10 zone sprinkler system. Great job!!!!!!


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for all of the positive feedback. I hate to disappoint, but the columns are plastic. I didn't have to do anything to them except add the 2 X 4 brackets that the fence sections are attached to. The coulmns, PVC, and wood I scored for free from my previous job at a fence manufacturer. I will definately post up more pictures after this weekend. I am planning on adding some hanging lanterns, toppers for the columns, and lots of spider webs.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks great! And hopefully the weather will work out for you this weekend. We've been getting rain the last few days here in St. George.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!!!!! Outstanding. That's one of the best looking fences I've seen. U should b proud!! Cute kid too...


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

The minion and I spent some time on Saturday putting some finishing touches on the cemetery fence. We added some curved brackets and hangers for our Halloween lanterns. The brackets are attached toward the tops of the columns. There are two brackets on each column. We also slapped together some column toppers to try and give the columns a more finished feel. I even played around with my webspinner gun for the first time.
























These last two shots I took as the sun began to set. I really like the effect of the candles in the lanterns.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Your webbing looks good. What your impression of how the web gun worked for you? Been thinking of getting on but not sure if its worth the money.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Bone Dancer- my only negative reaction to the Webcaster brand spider web gun is that the trigger mechanism is really weak. If I had one of those triangle head screwdrivers, I would open it up and try to strengthen it. But I have to say that it works a lot better than the web gun that I tried to make myself. I could never get the angle of the air nozzle right. I would suggest trying to make your own first. The parts list is not too expensive. If you have a super high temperature hot glue gun it's worth a shot.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, so _that's_ what those curly PVC pipes were for It wasn't a mutant plant after all


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I didnt guess correctly either, what a great idea!!!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Very, very nice. 

If you want to age the stone a bit on your columns, add a wash of thinned black paint and squirt then columns with a spray bottom. That will cause the black wash to thin and spread, making a weathered, aged effect, especially in the mortared areas.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm only going to repeat what everyone else has said - they look fantastic - well done.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Emma Sue looks quite content being caged up like an animal. Ahh yes, good family values. 

Phillip, those look really nice. They look good enough as a permanent fixture. The brick columns look great. I wish I had the storage room for some of those.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Question on the curly brackets. Looks like you started with grey conduit PVC and just blow torched it and curled it. Or did you use a heat gun. Is that correct?

Nice effect, may have to nick that one.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

to jdblue1976 - I used a torch on the PVC curly brackets. I have a heat gun; but the PVC that I scored for free from my work is some weird kind of plastic/wood mix that does not heat up well with a heat gun. The torch was a lot faster and because the PVC got scorched, I decided to skip painting them. That ended up saving me a lot of time and I think they look OK.

to MacabreRob - I have been planing on touching up and aging the columns ever since I brought them home two years ago. I don't think you can see it in the pictures, but some of the columns don't really match color-wise. That is definately on my to-do list for next year. Thank you for the advice with the spray bottle. That will definately save time.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Great fence. Wish I had room to store that. My 6 1/2 year old niece is always the best zombie in the bunch! Also nice to get the lion's share of the parts for free.


----------

